# True or False



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Was doing some golf research for possible driving range, and came across some interesting stats. After extensive research they have determined that the AVERAGE amateur male golfer hits his drives between 195-200 yards. I know I fit in that category, I think my absolute longest drive to date was 235. Now what I want to know is, are the facts correct. What I'd like to hear, NO BS, NO WISHFUL THINKING just the gods honest truth.

a) whats your typical driver distance
b) whats your typical best (no assistance from Mother Nature - wind)
3) whats the absolute longest ever hit.

If I can get 4 or 5, we'll average them out and see what happens.....


----------



## zebrasinamerica (Jan 22, 2007)

65nlovenit said:


> Was doing some golf research for possible driving range, and came across some interesting stats. After extensive research they have determined that the AVERAGE amateur male golfer hits his drives between 195-200 yards. I know I fit in that category, I think my absolute longest drive to date was 235. Now what I want to know is, are the facts correct. What I'd like to hear, NO BS, NO WISHFUL THINKING just the gods honest truth.
> 
> a) whats your typical driver distance
> b) whats your typical best (no assistance from Mother Nature - wind)
> ...



a) avg about 280-300, depends on how my swing is working that day

b) my typical best, I am guessing you mean when it's a wide open fairway that you can just let one go on, is normally about 310-315

c/3) longest ever drive in a tournament is 340, I had a tailwind and was playing well that day

Zebra


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

If I couldn't hit a drive more than 200 yards I'd give up the game. I know I have an advantage living in Colorado a mile above sea level, but it's only supposed to be about 10% at best. My longest for certain calculated out to about 360 (520 yard par 5, left myself a 160 yard 8I approach and a 10 foot putt for eagle). That was with a tailwind, but I've hit quite a few over the years in the 290-310 range. I only wish I'd had the drivers back then that we have now... at that time (late 80's and early 90's) I was playing a TaylorMade Tour Driver, 8.5° with a 43" steel shaft. 

As far as how long I am today, not really sure. I've got a new driver that hasn't been on the course yet. I haven't had a driver that I liked for years, so I can't really say that I'm consistent enough to give a good measurement, but I hit my TM 19° Rescue 220-230, and I even hit my 3W farther off the tee than I hit the rescue. If Ihad to make a rough guess, I'd still put myself at 270 off the tee, which would translate to 245 at sea level. I should find out in a couple of weeks as I'm planning to play some golf in Ft. Myers, Florida around then.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

a) whats your typical driver distance - *270+*
b) whats your typical best (no assistance from Mother Nature - wind)*290 - 310, summer time, no wind etc, averages*
3) whats the absolute longest ever hit. *363 yard par 4, slightly down hill*


If you are looking at driving ranges, my local has a distance of 250 yards to the back fence, and they wont buy new balls because they lose too many out the back.

If you are making a new range, the minimum I would make the length would be 325 with a nice high fence at the back. At the end of the day that extra few yards will save a hell of a lot of golf balls.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> a) whats your typical driver distance 200 - 220
> b) whats your typical best (no assistance from Mother Nature - wind) 225-230 when I make good contact
> 3) whats the absolute longest ever hit. 250


Honest Answers are marked in Blue font for you. I don't crush the ball, but I still play pretty well...:dunno:


----------



## Bobay1956 (Jan 18, 2007)

Launch monitor says I carry it 240. Stepping them off from sprinklers, etc. I'd say the average is 260. In the summer, when I'm playing 3 times a week, I'll really get one and it may go 290, but that's once in a blue moon. 

Longest I ever hit was about 10 years ago with a TM Burner Bubble, 9.5*. 365 yards on a downhill, hardpan, dog leg left, par five, 520 yards. I had 155 to the green.

Probably made bogey, based on the way I putted back then.:laugh:


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

65nlovenit said:


> a) whats your typical driver distance *290-310*
> b) whats your typical best (no assistance from Mother Nature - wind) *about 345*
> 3) whats the absolute longest ever hit. *380(50 ft elevation, with a light tail wind)*


My answers are in Bold above^^. My answers are honest.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Average? hmmm....255
Long ball?........270
Best Ever? 293​


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Well so far counting my piddling 200 yard drives, the mean average for those posted is an average of 266 yards. We have some big hitters on the forum....heres the PGA averages.

In 1995, John "Grip It and Rip It" Daly led the driving distance charts with an average of 289 yards, but we all know John has had 400 yard drives. The average driving distance for all players that year was around 262.

In 2003, fellow American Hank Kuehne topped the standings with 321.4, and the 2005 leader, Scott Hend of Australia, averaged 318.9. The player average in 2003 was around 286; in 2005, it had climbed to roughly 288.4.

This season, booming left-hander Watson leads the way on 319.3 with Phoenix Open champion Holmes in second place on 312.7. The average driving distance for 2006 is around 287.


----------



## jho786 (Jul 25, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> Was doing some golf research for possible driving range, and came across some interesting stats. After extensive research they have determined that the AVERAGE amateur male golfer hits his drives between 195-200 yards. I know I fit in that category, I think my absolute longest drive to date was 235. Now what I want to know is, are the facts correct. What I'd like to hear, NO BS, NO WISHFUL THINKING just the gods honest truth.
> 
> a) whats your typical driver distance
> b) whats your typical best (no assistance from Mother Nature - wind)
> ...



a) Typical Driver Distance- 280-290
b) Typical Best- 300-315
c) Longest Ever- 342


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> Well so far counting my piddling 200 yard drives, the mean average for those posted is an average of 266 yards. We have some big hitters on the forum....
> This season, booming left-hander Watson leads the way on 319.3 with Phoenix Open champion Holmes in second place on 312.7. The average driving distance for 2006 is around 287.


Yep there must be a lot of dry fairways out there in golf land  I know last year at my course not many guys averaged over 270 and there are some big hitters out there. Wet fairways most of the summer sure put a dent in the driving distance. I noticed a lot more hybrids in guys bags last year, gee is that because they had longer 2nd shots into some of the Par 4's? Even when it was dry the balls did not roll much on the fairways because the grass is so thick and lush now. Price we pay for nice looking soft fairways I guess.
I know my average carry was around 240-245, and it was easy to figure out. Cause most of the time the ball just stopped dead where it landed!:laugh: 
Build your range with a Maximum of 320 length and I doubt you'll lose many balls off the end of the range.


----------



## tkessel (Dec 28, 2006)

Typical for me?

Haven't hit a driver since my pro told me to not worry about it until next year, work on the other clubs first.

In the 1960's, when I last was playing golf and did hit a driver, typical was 150 yards (with a big slice), longest best was 200 yards (with a smaller slice), and longest ever about 210 (with a really big slice acounting for much of it). I gave up on golf before I ever improved.

Now my pro says that after the next 5 lessons, and if I persevere, I should be hitting a driver OK next summer, and my golf score will drop by about 20 (88 instead of 108).

I told him that if I can just start to hit a 3 wood consistently, I'll be happy! Right now I tee off with a 18 deg hybrid, currently my maximum-distance-with-consistency club.

Hope that helps!


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Well with 11 or us posting right now the mean average is 254.55 yards. Well we got John Daley beat anyway,,,, keep em coming guys....


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be (Nov 25, 2006)

I'd say that my average drive would be around 200-250. Not 100% sure about my longest drive.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

At the Sony Open earlier in January, John Daily almost drove a par 4 green! That man can hit the long ball for sure!


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Pro Wanna Be 200-250 a little vague, so I gave you 225....that brought the average to 252 for 12 postings....still substantially better then the national average for amateur golfers....and yep Big John can really hit em....


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

a) Typical Driver Distance - about 240
b) Typical Best - about 260
c) Longest Ever - probably 360, because I made a hole in one on a par 4 hole that long.

When I was in my 20's and 30's, I hit it much farther. Now that I'm in my late 50's and overweight, the satellite systems in the carts where I play most would indicate 230-240 yard drives, (based on what I leave myself for a second shot). I tried to kill one a couple weeks ago and actually caught it perfect. On a 340 yard hole, the satellite system in the cart said I had 47 yards left to the pin. The good news is, as I've lost weight, my waist size has gone down and my turn is improving. I am obviously getting longer off the tee and the distance with almost everything I hit is becoming a bit longer, but mostly more consistant.

I watched a show with Jack Nicklaus on The Golf Channel the other day. I was surprised to hear Jack say his average drive, unless he tries to kill it, is now around 235 yards. If I recall, he is about 65 now. I'd like to think in 9-10 years, when I'm that age, I'll still be able to hit it as far then as I do now.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> a) Typical Driver Distance - about 240
> b) Typical Best - about 260
> c) Longest Ever - probably 360, because I made a hole in one on a par 4 hole that long.
> 
> ...



Jack just turned 66 a week ago. I'm with you, I really hope that I can still hit it as far in ten years as I do now, but I'm not gonna hold my breath. I'm 60 now, and at 70, I my realistic hope is that I can still play a game that somewhat resembles golf. 

BTW, I am on a weight loss program too... 23 pounds so far shooting for 60...:thumbsup:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Fourputt said:


> BTW, I am on a weight loss program too... 23 pounds so far shooting for 60...:thumbsup:


Keep it up Rick... My wife and I have been approximating Weight Watchers based on what we know from attending meetings years ago, but there's no fear factor from the weekly weigh in or investment in dollars to make one feel like it has to remain a good investment.

Just yesterday, we found out a good friend is now going, so we have sort of talked about going with her and starting meetings again.

I intend to live forever anyway, so this will just let me live forever and a half!


----------

